# My thoughts on a Palio



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

I just picked up a Palio cutter from Mark in the last group buy he organized. Thanks Mark, you rock!!

I received this thing while at work and thought... Is this it? It looked bigger in the picture. My initial thought was this was just an over hyped cheepo cutter, and my Xikar was going to blow this little piece of plastic away. It would be a few days before I would have the opportunity to try out my new investment.

GOD DANG WAS I WRONG!!! I just used it for the first time tonight, and holy hell... 5000 gorillas aren't wrong! I had to smoke another cigar just to use it again. This thing cut through my smokes like a hot knife going through butter. At this point I'm thinking there could be something wrong with my Xikar, because how could a cutter cost twice as much and not cut half as good.

If there are any gorillas out there that haven't used a Palio, thinking it's just another cutter on the market... Go out and find one, try it, and prepare to be amazed!

Just my :2 on the Palio.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

My Xikar is now my third string cutter behind my #1 Palio and my back-up #2 Palio. (I bought an extra just in case I ever lose my starter to injury!) :r


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Hmmm according to thursday night, your #2 backup may be even better than your starter Patrick  3rd string shoulda retired long ago :r


----------



## erictheobscure (Feb 15, 2007)

!*@($*!it--something else to spend money on. 

My Xikar is really my only cutter (aside from some cheapies) and I'm not terribly impressed with the way it cuts.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> Hmmm according to thursday night, your #2 backup may be even better than your starter Patrick  3rd string shoulda retired long ago :r


Of all people, I knew you'd be the one to catch that! :r


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> My Xikar is now my third string cutter behind my #1 Palio and my back-up #2 Palio. (I bought an extra just in case I ever lose my starter to injury!) :r





txdyna65 said:


> Hmmm according to thursday night, your #2 backup may be even better than your starter Patrick  3rd string shoulda retired long ago :r


Da da !!!! Crash!!!










Rim Shot!!!

no photo of an actual rim shot in progress available at press time


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Man I know how you feel!

Although I never had a high end cutter til my Palio, I've gone through somewhat decent cheapies. I have a single guillotine with a blade thats actually sharper than the palio. but i hate how the non-bladed side squishes the stick. and i have a double guillotine that does a good job but nothing compared to my palio.

my absolute favorite part about my palio is when i snap it open. it makes such a sweet sound!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Totally agree; Palio's rock!!
:tu


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

Agreed. Like mine a lot:tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Coming up next:

Me cutting a Xikar WITH a Palio!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

You just can't go wrong with a Palio. :tu:tu


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

performance wise, I put Xikar and Palio very close!


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

I havent used my Xikar a single time since I got my palio about a year ago. Best cigar related accessory ever, and its not close.


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

I think the next group buy may yield me a palio, I keep hearing about how good they are.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

BigFrankMD said:


> I think the next group buy may yield me a palio, I keep hearing about how good they are.


Drop Mark at Cigarmony a PM, he may have an extra 1 unclaimed from the group buy. :tu

Without a doubt the Palio is a great cutter, the sound is so cool as it snaps through the cap with a nice clean "swoosh", perfect everytime!:ss


----------



## smoke_screen (Dec 1, 2007)

I think I am going to have to pick up one of these, sounds like a must have?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Advil said:


> Coming up next:
> 
> Me cutting a Xikar WITH a Palio!


Definitely looking forward to the pics! :tu


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

just wait for a Rabbi on the board to perform a brisque (SP?) with a Palio

NO PICS PLEASE!!!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

don't own a Palio, haven't tried one..............but own 2 X's


----------



## AriesOpusX (Oct 15, 2007)

Palio for the win! :tu


----------



## cricky101 (Jan 22, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> My Xikar is now my third string cutter behind my #1 Palio and my back-up #2 Palio. (I bought an extra just in case I ever lose my starter to injury!) :r


Mine is similar, but my list is Palio, Havana cheapie (love that little cutter), then the Xikar. :tu


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

*Another Palio Orgasm thread..:r

Just kidding.​*
Must be a good cutter to cause so much gorilla bliss.:mn


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Its realy the only cutter I use.

The rest are just there or for back up.:ss


----------



## Siebec (Nov 1, 2007)

Agreed. Love the way it cuts!


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

cricky101 said:


> Mine is similar, but my list is Palio, Havana cheapie (love that little cutter), then the Xikar. :tu


:tpd:

Same batting order here. The feel of the Palio is nice and the look is cool.

I am amazed at the cheap little havana cutters that Dave weekly leaves in my car.


----------



## TEAK (Sep 26, 2007)

That does it, I'm going to order one now. DAMN YOU ALL!!!!:ss


----------



## cubanbooban-cl (Aug 14, 2007)

I just used a palio for the first time the other day, and wow, that thing is 100 times better than my xikar.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

adsantos13 said:


> I havent used my Xikar a single time since I got my palio about a year ago. Best cigar related accessory ever, and its not close.


:tpd: I stoped using my Xikar after I droped it and it sprang into a bunch of pieces. I did manage to get it back together and Xikar said they would fix it for free. I asked if this was common and they said with that one it does happen. Sorry but I dont want anything that cant take a small fall off my 30" desk without falling to pieces. However I do think the Xikar is a much better looking cutter but Palio wins hands down as far as easy to use, duarble, and cutting. :tu


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

BigFrankMD said:


> I think the next group buy may yield me a palio, I keep hearing about how good they are.


*Ditto, I just bought my Xikar and love it, but why argue with the best cigar minds on the Web!:tu*


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Nabinger16 said:


> I just picked up a Palio cutter from Mark in the last group buy he organized. Thanks Mark, you rock!!
> 
> I received this thing while at work and thought... Is this it? It looked bigger in the picture. My initial thought was this was just an over hyped cheepo cutter, and my Xikar was going to blow this little piece of plastic away. It would be a few days before I would have the opportunity to try out my new investment.
> 
> ...


:r Looks are definitely deceiving!

Glad you dig it bro :tu

~Mark


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Simplified said:


> :tpd:
> 
> I am amazed at the cheap little havana cutters that Dave weekly leaves in my car.


They are great...


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Since trying my first Pallio, I should get a commission on the number I've sold for them. :ss I rarely use anything else.


----------



## JJVaughn (Sep 10, 2007)

I asked Santa for one. Hopefully I've been good enough this year.


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks to Mark, Santa came early at my house. My $1.99 cutter did a decent job and will be used for emergency purposes only. My Palio is the chit! It's super sharp and has no mercy on bundle, dry leaves. Never had a Xikar and probably never will unless I'm given one.


----------



## Damon (Sep 9, 2006)

I received my Palio about a month ago and can't believe how well it cuts. Best cutter for the money hands down.


----------



## smitty (Sep 19, 2006)

Love mine. Was so excited when i got it that I pulled out a dog rocket and made tons of cuts on it just to get the cutting out of my system. used it yesterday for a cigar rest.
Also converted my bro from xikar


----------



## netminder (Apr 22, 2007)

I like my Burlwood Palio!!:ss


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I've got 2 Palios.. one in reserve that I've never used. My chewed up Burlwood goes with me when I leave the house with a cigar.


----------

